# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.27 - HDM Nokia 150 Supported

## mohamed73

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.27 - HDM Nokia 150 Supported* 
- MTKx Flash Engine updated
  Loaders package updated to v1635
  MTK6261 Nokia 150 support activated ( RM-1189, RM-1190 ) 
- NaviManager updated
  New models included:
   RM-1189: HDM Nokia 150 SS
   RM-1190: HDM Nokia 150 DS
  Other changes and fixes 
- Nokia 150 line support activated :
  Identify
  SelfTest
  Factory Firmware Flashing ( Normal, Dead, Repair, Language Change )
  Reset Settings / Format FS
  Read Flash
  Read RPL
  Write RPL 
  Reset, Edit LifeTimer
  Repair Mode ( RPL )
  Reset NCK counter
  Reset UserCode ( UserData Safe )
  Recover PhoneBook  
- Service operations improved
  MTKx: RPL operations revised , Nokia 150 line supported 
  MTKx: Format FS / Reset Settiongs revised 
- UserData operations improved
  MTKx: PhoneBook extraction revised  
- Other
  Ini updated and revised 
  Some bugfixes and improvements at all

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## emad1974

مشكورين شباببببببببببب

----------


## adkaich36

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

